# Javafx Datepicker Zukunft deaktivieren



## Lordiq (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo

ich habe ein Problem ich habe ein Datepicker erstellt und würde gerne die zukünftigen Tage deaktivieren. Ich hab gesucht und gesucht, finde aber keine Lösung dazu die ich verstehe 
Bitte helft mir ^^


```
public class MainController implements Initializable {
@FXML
private DatePicker date1;
@FXML
private Label labelAusgabe,label1;
    LocalDate ld;
    @Override
    public void initialize(URL location, ResourceBundle resources) {
        date1.setOnAction(event->{
            ld=date1.getValue();
            
            labelAusgabe.setText(ld.toString());
        });
    }
    
}
```


----------



## Tom299 (20. Mai 2015)

java - JavaFX 8 DatePicker features - Stack Overflow
26 Date Picker (Release 8)


----------



## Lordiq (21. Mai 2015)

*Ich habe es hinbekommen danke*
Unten hab ich mal den passenden Quelltext eingefügt




Damit habe ich es schon versucht. Leider klappt das bei mir nicht und ich verstehe nicht genau was ich da machen muss....
Ich habe das versucht so umzusetzen.

```
public class MainController implements Initializable {
@FXML
private DatePicker date1;
@FXML
private Label labelAusgabe,label1;
    LocalDate ld;
    @Override
    public void initialize(URL location, ResourceBundle resources) {
        date1.setValue(LocalDate.now());
        
        Callback<DatePicker, DateCell> dayCellFactory = dp -> new DateCell()
        {
            
                 
            @Override
            public void updateItem(LocalDate item, boolean empty)
            {
                super.updateItem(item, empty);
                    System.out.println("geht da rein");
                if(item.isBefore(LocalDate.now()))
                {
                    setStyle("-fx-background-color: #ffc0cb;");
                    setDisable(true);

                   ;
                }
            }
        };
        date1.setDayCellFactory(dayCellFactory);
    }
    
}
```


----------



## dzim (21. Mai 2015)

Was denn nun? Im selben Text sagst du, dass du es hinbekommen hast, aber es bei dir nicht klappt...


----------

